# Most preferred diplomas



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi to all members, I am intending to study 2 years diploma but theres alot of colleges around Canada in IT section in general so which province you advice me or what most wanted colleges that recruiters can choose you amongst the other candidates and get me access to job market.



I am counting on you guys and thanks in advance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Are these legitimate colleges?

If so, it doesn't really matter which one you go to. if it is a career college, they are not widely respected.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

colchar said:


> Are these legitimate colleges?



Yes they are, but i heard a lot about this. Be careful what you choose because a lot of companies i mean in same country they want just specific colleges as they say for just quality of education may others cant provide, the grads. of highly respected colleges are well prepared and accepted all around provinces. Is this true or just nonsense?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Anderson said:


> Yes they are


Which ones? What you think are legitimate might not be.



> but i heard a lot about this.


From who?




> Be careful what you choose because a lot of companies i mean in same country they want just specific colleges as they say for just quality of education may others cant provide, the grads. of highly respected colleges are well prepared and accepted all around provinces. Is this true or just nonsense?



There might be a small amount of truth to it but it is mostly nonsense.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you very much that was helpful, now i can make my decision.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Anderson said:


> Thank you very much that was helpful, now i can make my decision.



If you post the names of the colleges we can tell you whether they are legit or not.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

No problem at all, check this list:

1- Yukon college
2- Holland college
3- College of North Atlantic
4- Nova Scotia community college
5- New brunswick community college
6- Cambrian college
7- Humber college
8- Niagara college
9- Saint Clair college
10- Saint lawrance college
11- Sault college
12- Manitoba institute of trade and technology

I am thinking to enroll one of those colleges because contain the programmes that want to study but the problem is i dont know which one to choose.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The only one of those schools I've heard of before is Humber College, and that's only because one of my cousins went there for a brief time.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Anderson said:


> No problem at all, check this list:
> 
> 1- Yukon college
> 2- Holland college
> ...



Those are all legit colleges but you really need to figure out what you want and to narrow down your choices because you have listed colleges across the country


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The only one of those schools I've heard of before is Humber College, and that's only because one of my cousins went there for a brief time.



See above - they are all legit. But that is one hell of a wide net the OP has cast!


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

As long as they legit that whats important for me, i will narrow my list depends on starting dates, prices, availability of courses, etc....by next year i think will be ready

But i heard also about Express Entry they raised the points to 480, is this true?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Anderson said:


> As long as they legit that whats important for me, i will narrow my list depends on starting dates, prices, availability of courses, etc....by next year i think will be ready
> 
> But i heard also about Express Entry they raised the points to 480, is this true?


You should also have a look at what part of the country each is located in... for example, Yukon College is in Whitehorse, Yukon Territory, which is in the north of Canada, where it can be _very_ cold.

College of North Atlantic is in Newfoundland and Labrador, on Canada's east coast. They speak a different dialect of English than the rest of Canada... look on Youtube for videos featuring "Newfoundland Accent" to get a taste of what you will be up against.... while news readers on television will speak with an "average" Canadian accent, there will be areas where the people will speak with a heavy Newfie accent.

Holland college, Nova Scotia community college, New brunswick community college are also in the same general area as Newfoundland and Labrador and, as such, the accent there will be different than standard North American English. It won't be as difficult to understand as Newfoundland English, but it may be difficult for a non-native English speaker to understand.

Also, getting to these colleges won't always be easy... no direct flights exist between India and most places on the east coast of Canada where these colleges are located... you are going to have to change planes at least once.

Also keep in mind that 

a) you should have enough CAD $ available to fund the entirety of your stay in Canada _without_ having to work. In some parts of Canada, unemployment is fairly high, so you may not be able to find any work that pays enough to help cover your cost of living

b) Canadian schools reserve the right to give priority to _Canadian_ students where there are more applicants for a course than there are available seats.



In regards to Express Entry, the minimum cut off varies from draw to draw. The lowest that I have ever seen it is 451 and that was only one time a few months ago... it was at 453 for Draw #8 on 17/04/15 and then, for Draw #9 on 22/05/15, the minimum score was 755, soI would _not_ expect it to go lower than 451that any time soon... the program is only 10 months old and there are more than enough applicants who are over 400, so I doubt that there would be any need to fall much below 450.

Look here for all of the results of the previous draws.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow, i didnt know about that all thanks for shedding the light on those points. but most of that i am ok with but what worries me 2 things. There is no guarantee to accepted to EE and the second thing is what if i didnt find any part-time jobs for not just supporting my tuition fees i have enough money for complete studying programs, i mean for later after course and applying for jobs and waiting for what you maybe find, any advices on those will be appreciated guys.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Anderson said:


> As long as they legit that whats important for me



You need to rethink this attitude. You have included schools like Yukon College. Do you have any understanding of where that is? Do you have any concept of what the weather is like there during the winter? Trust me when I tell you that someone coming from India isn't likely to be able to handle the weather there. I grew up in Canada and you couldn't pay me to go to the Yukon during the winter. Hell, you probably couldn't pay me to go there in the summer either!

You have listed schools from across the country and really need to learn something about where these schools are located before you start applying. Right now it looks like you are just want to come here but have very little understanding of the country, its geography, the differences between regions, etc.




> i will narrow my list depends on starting dates, prices, availability of courses, etc....by next year i think will be ready


Start dates will be virtually the same as will the prices since you will need to pay international fees which are much higher than the fees paid by Canadian students (both in province and out of province).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Anderson said:


> i have enough money for complete studying programs



Are you sure? Before being granted entry to the country you will need to prove that you have enough money to fund your studies - tuition (which will be much higher for you than for a Canadian student), books, ancillary fees, etc. You will also have to prove that you have enough money to support yourself for the duration of your studies (ie. rent, groceries, utilities, all other living expenses).


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

colchar said:


> Are you sure? Before being granted entry to the country you will need to prove that you have enough money to fund your studies



Yes im sure i calculate everything like tuition fees, trans, housing, books, and so on.

i feel good in a lot of aspects, i am sure of myself and not that guy like most of Indians just want go out there without knowing anything about the country at all i understand the difference in weather between 2 countries, also i know about provinces minimum thier wages for each one, I keep updating with news recent changes I get what you mean and appreciated your help both of you. But I wondering of something about EE when I work part-time job while im studying, is it counted in EE for extra points for work section or not?


----------

